# [SOS] a partition on backup drive can't be mounted



## gary4gar (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't mount a partition present on one of my backup drives.
I ran fsck on this partition, and after that its being detected as "ext4" 
HDD is working perfectly fine and data on NTFS partition can be access easily.

I just hope my Data on it is safe.


```
gaurish  ~  $   sudo fdisk -l    
Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x087f1d56

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               2       38913   312560640    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdb5               2       26557   213311038+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb6           26558       38913    99249538+  83  Linux
```


```
gaurish  ~  $   sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb6 /media/fl/
mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
gaurish  ~  $   sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb6 /media/fl/
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb6,
       missing codepage or helper program, or other error
       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
       dmesg | tail  or so
```


```
gaurish  ~  $   dmesg | tail
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
 sdb: sdb1 < sdb5 sdb6 >
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
usb-storage: device scan complete
EXT3-fs: sdb6: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (ca9bc1e0).
```

Please help

Bump
anyone please?


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 15, 2008)

> EXT3-fs: sdb6: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (ca9bc1e0).



have you encrypted/compressed using NTFS or BitLocker ?

also let Linux autodetect the fs type, just give 

```
sudo mount  /dev/sdb6 /media/fl/
```


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2008)

```
gaurish  ~  $   sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /media/fl/
mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
```

Please help to recover data on this drive


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm do you have Windows installed? try logging into WIndows, use a tool such as DiskInternals LinuxReader and check it can read this drive.

I'm suggesting LinuxReader as it can only read, not write to the partition, thus preventing any chances of corruption


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 25, 2008)

What filesystem was it earlier? ext3? or ntfs?


----------

